# Recruitment agencies (Healthcare) in the UAE



## waleczny (Oct 1, 2017)

Hello there, I am new to this forum. I would consider relocating to the UAE, and would be interested in a list of recruitment agencies who specialize in Healthcare sector. What are good and reliable job sites in the UAE, please? Thank you

Wysłane z mojego HTC 10 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## waleczny (Oct 1, 2017)

Just a quick question. Are there any upcoming either recruitment fairs or career days in Dubai/ Abu Dhabi? If so, please share the information with us. Thank you

Wysłane z mojego HTC 10 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------

